# W.A.S.P museum in Sweetwater Texas



## Thorlifter (May 16, 2013)

I finally had the chance to stop and see what this place was about. This museum is a testiment to Jackie Cochran who convince Hap Arnold to let the women ferry planes from factories to military bases and ship yards. Jackie accepted this challenge and was paid $1 a year for her service. According to Wiki, 25,000 women applied, but only 1,830 were accepted and only 1,074 passed the training. Training took place at Avenger Field in Sweetwater Texas. They flew 60,000,000 miles of operational flights. Sadly, 38 WASPs lost their lives during the war. Because they were not considered military under the existing guidelines, they were sent home at family expense without traditional military honors. The military would not even allow the U.S. flag to be places on the coffin.

If you can make it, on May 25, 2013, they will be having a luncheon featuring WASP Edna Davis at 11:00 am for $25 and a 7:00pm reception/dinner/dance for $30 in Hangar One in Sweetwater. They will have a fly over and 6 or 7 planes coming in for the event. Their phone number is 325.235.0099 for reservations.











They have many of these plaques with their hand prints













This is "Fifinella", presented to the WASPs to honor them


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2013)

Good stuff there. Disgrace that they were not honoured or deceased properly taken care of.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 16, 2013)

You're right Terry. However, in 1977, WASPs were granted veteran status and in 2010, the president granted them a congressional gold medal. All of the surviving 300 WASPs attended the event.


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2013)

Does Any country Properly take care of Any veteran of Any gender? Ancient or modern!

The WASP have been for too long overlooked for their contribution.
I thought there were far more than a thousand women ferrying aircraft.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2013)

Nice shots Thor!


----------

